# New Holland Tractor with 3979 error



## Rick W Hamilton (Jul 16, 2019)

I can't find any thing about this error, does anyone have any ideas? It is a 2017 Workmaster 70.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I searched last evening and I can only find error codes from 3000 to 3947 or there abouts!?! I'll keep looking.
Do you have a separate manuals on that tractor? Could be in the engine manual, or such.


----------



## Rick W Hamilton (Jul 16, 2019)

I got this from my local dealer
3979

F5C

Particulate Matter Catalyst (PMCat) : Signal range check flow resistance of the particulate filter - very high

Red

Now I just have to figure out how to fix it.


----------



## vjthibeault (Dec 4, 2021)

Rick W Hamilton said:


> I got this from my local dealer
> 3979
> 
> F5C
> ...


----------



## vjthibeault (Dec 4, 2021)

did you ever figure out your error code? As i just got the same one on my t4.75


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Rick W Hamilton said:


> I got this from my local dealer
> 3979
> 
> F5C
> ...



That is part of the Teir 4 emissions system. Sounds like a problem with the DPF (Diesel particulate filter). Have you tried to run a regen on the tractor? Might have to force a regen... Your owner's manual should tell you how to do this. If the regen does not solve the problem or it will not regen, probably going to have to contact the dealer. How many hours you have on the tractor?


----------

